# Game Call and Turkey Pots



## The_Architect_23

After seeing everyone's great pot calls and other calls, i have decided id like to make some with my new collection of maple burl and buckeye burl.

Did a few google searches and came up with "hutproducts" page. They seem to have a good starting section. Pieces and even the mandrel kit.
These are the correct pieces i am looking for right?

Any other sources that would have a nice selection?

They state the "instructions" are included, but a quick PDF browse looks like its just how to mount on the mandrel system. Is there a source for turning instructions per kit? 

I'll be making a few pin chucks also on yee o'le lathe while i wait on the maderal doohickey.


----------



## Jason

i would steer away form hut. Not bad product, just not great.

What are you planning on using. A mandrel, expanding mandrel or a chuck?

Jason


----------



## Outdoormarsh

I bet you could turn the pot call on a pinlock mandrel. it'd be a tiny bit intimidating but i bet you could do it. As for turning a striker.,, it all depends on what tools you have. any jaw chucks? collet chucks?


----------



## Jason

You can make a turkey call with a 4 jaw check. Mac over on THO forum made a nice tutorial on how he does it. I actually made a couple that way but prefer my expanding mandrel the best.

Jason


----------



## haddenhailers

Mac does have a phenomenal tutorial for turning without the center hole. I to use a center mandrel hole Jason. It's just easier and it's amazing the sound I can get out of the sound board through that tiny hole on the back. Kinda like a double sided call but only a 5/8" hole!


----------



## Jason

Yeah, i use a 3/4 expanding mandrel to make my calls.

Jason


----------



## brown down

i have an expandable mandrel, 3/4 bore made out of aluminum. thing works like a charm for turning and especially sanding the inside of the calls. if i get a free moment i will post a few pics of it tomorrow. i have made numorous calls from hut and pretty much everyone i have given one to, called in a slammer... in 09 i had shoulder surgery and couldn't archery hunt, i was going out of my mind and my hunting buddy and i decided what better time to film one. i called in a nice 8 pointer we got on film, kind of funny to watch, he jumped head first into a big tree, still can't believe it didn't knock it out :lolol:

I gave another one to a friend up in montana and he called in a huge 4x4 mule deer! once you get the toning down, they sound awesome!


----------



## The_Architect_23

well i have a 4 jaw chuck with other sets of jaws ( standard set )
been looking around youtube for a few hours while at work and apparently most people make their own sound pieces ( inards? )

i think ill try out a pot call and striker first, being in California all we have is turkey and some medium game, with a small and expensive selection to hunt on. if anyone has a picture of their expandable chuck thinggie that would be awesome, i most likely will attempt at making the mandrels myself.
I saw the THO forum , got me in the right direction, how about a source for "crystal" inserts? any gain over a glass or ceramic? i just like the name, and valoure of the "crystal " :wacko1:


----------



## brown down

so your more leaning towards turkey calls and locator calls? i have made mandrels out of wood and they eventually break, and aren't that accurate. do you have a metal lathe?

I have some milling to do today and than i will get that pic up for you


----------



## Jason

Here are a couple places that sell good soundboards (3" glass, slate or wood) and playing surfaces (3.5" glass, crystal, aluminum, anodized aluminum, slate, and/or copper)

http://brooksidegamecalls.com/
http://www.grassycreekcalls.com/default.asp - i like this one for slate playing surfaces.

Jason


----------



## myingling

If you got face plate and 4 jaw chuck heres pretty easy way to do it 
for a barrel type call just make a simple pin lock chuck 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF9439.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF9435.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF9418.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF9411.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF9409.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF9425.jpg


----------



## Jason

Try this tutorial if you have a 4 jaw chuck and some pen jaws.

http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php/topic,16453.0.html

Also for finishing, get some teak oil, and an empty paint can. You can soak the call in the oil for 15 minutes, let hand dry for 10 and then wipe down, and wait about a 4 days and its ready to be glued up.

For the glue, get some GOOP plumbers glue from your local place. Use this to glue the soundboard and playing surface. It is by far the best for turkey calls. Waterproof and flexible.

Let us know if you need help or instructions.

Jason


----------



## brown down

here is my expanding mandrel made out of aluminum. 3/4 bore with a tapered 5/16 machine screw. as you tighten the screw those slots expand. I found some online but were way to pricey. I have a machinist right down the road from me and made me this one for around $40 
it has a 3/8 thread on the large end but it fits perfectly behind the jaws of my chuck and never comes out of true. 


[attachment=22051]


[attachment=22052]


----------



## Steelart99

Okay ... so I'm buying the wood (despite not being able to turn for a few months) and I kinda know how to make Turkey pot calls.

So ... how do I make an Elk call? Deer call? I'll skip the coyote call for now (we loose to many cats and small dogs). Not too many ducks or geese around here. Is there such a thing as an Antelope call? There are several herds within about a mile. 

I like learning from the people here ... more fun than the other sites.

Dan


----------



## Jason

The THO forum would be a great place to start for this. Lots of cal makers there. Elk is something alot of guys make there.

Jason


----------



## brown down

Steelart99 said:


> Okay ... so I'm buying the wood (despite not being able to turn for a few months) and I kinda know how to make Turkey pot calls.
> 
> So ... how do I make an Elk call? Deer call? I'll skip the coyote call for now (we loose to many cats and small dogs). Not too many ducks or geese around here. Is there such a thing as an Antelope call? There are several herds within about a mile.
> 
> I like learning from the people here ... more fun than the other sites.
> 
> Dan



that mandrel i posted is how i turn the barrel part of my grunt calls/ locator calls/ predator calls. turkey pot calls are a different, i use my jaws on my chuck to turn them. 
for a grunt call i round the blank and drill a 3/4 hole all the way through and than tighten it onto the mandrel and turn and sand it. it works great for sanding the inside of the call. allows you to get both ends!


----------



## Jason

I use the expanding mandrel to make my turkey calls, so 1 expanding mandrel allows you to make alot of differnt items.

Jason


----------



## The_Architect_23

thank you for all the replys, i just put an order in for a few inserts.
ill take some pics once finished.


----------



## manbuckwal

What types of wood are preferred for the pot calls ? I was feeling a little better today and was getting cabin fever from being stuck in the house so I cut these. Are they something you call makers would use ?
Cedar and Black Walnut Burl.

[attachment=22456]


----------



## Jason

Pretty much any wood can be used for a turkey call. I know a guy who only uses cedar and he makes a great call. Cherry, walnut, maple, hackberry, osage, and hackberry are very popular woods. Spalted woods, crotch wood, and burls can be used.

the important things i look for when deciding what wood to buy is just like everyone else. Figure and unique. Unlike alot of other turnings, the wood has to be around 8% or less in Moisture content otherwise the pot when hollowed out will move. Once it moves then the pot is worhtless. When we build pot calls, we build it around a specific piece of glass, slate or aluminum. If the move twists or warps, then the plate won't sit correctly and through off the call.

I love the Walnut you have listed and if its dry and you post it for sale, depending on price, i would love first crack.
Jason


----------



## manbuckwal

Jason said:


> Pretty much any wood can be used for a turkey call. I know a guy who only uses cedar and he makes a great call. Cherry, walnut, maple, hackberry, osage, and hackberry are very popular woods. Spalted woods, crotch wood, and burls can be used.
> 
> the important things i look for when deciding what wood to buy is just like everyone else. Figure and unique. Unlike alot of other turnings, the wood has to be around 8% or less in Moisture content otherwise the pot when hollowed out will move. Once it moves then the pot is worhtless. When we build pot calls, we build it around a specific piece of glass, slate or aluminum. If the move twists or warps, then the plate won't sit correctly and through off the call.
> 
> I love the Walnut you have listed and if its dry and you post it for sale, depending on price, i would love first crack.
> Jason


Thanks for the info James . It's not completely dry yet but I bought a toaster oven today to start drying some stuff . I don't have a moisture meter either, but I will dry them some tomorrow and post em. Thanks again


----------



## Jason

My pleasure. 

Also, remember when you cut the blanks, at least 4x4, no smaller or it gets tough to make a call out of. And the thickness can range from 3/4 to no more than 1 1/2 (too thick and its a waste of wood)

Also remember alot of people like to make a striker out the same wood sometimes so a 1.5x.1.5 by 8+ is also usable.

Figure, unique and dry, will sell every time.

jason


----------



## clent586

I will also add when you get ready to turn your first pot, make notes of measurements as far as depths and widths, floor thickness, hole locations, distance between boards, wall thickness, lip width....and the list goes on. There is more than just putting a a piece of slate or glass in it and making it sound right. EVERY measurement matters as you will see. Dont give up until you find that magic combination. Chad Hutcheson (Stumpy on many forums) is the best place to buy glass, crystal and slate in my opinion. I also buy a good bit of stuff at Brookside as someone else mentioned.


----------

